# Trailer lights not working HELP!



## BassmanET (Apr 6, 2017)

So, I have a 3 yr old loadrite single axle bunk trailer for my 14' jon boat.
Plugged the lights into my truck last week to check that lights are working and nothing. Then I tried it on my wife's suv and the lights worked? Drove down to autozone for a light tester and checked my truck and it is working properly. So, I bought a new 4 pin to 7 way adapter which, then the light turned on once and didn't work again? I've check the ground wire and it is securely screwed to the trailer. Now the light don't work on my wife vehicle either. 

Anyone have some advise on what to do?


----------



## Johnny (Apr 6, 2017)

I would suggest running a straight wire from the ground on the
truck to the ground on each light . . .. if they work - there is your issue.
are the lights LED or incandescent ???

if it is a tilt trailer and you have the white ground wire connected to the tongue,
it is the biggest headache ever - tilt trailers are notorious for having bad continuity
from the front to the back.

and again - photos will help the gallery help you.





.


----------



## BassmanET (Apr 6, 2017)

They are incandescent and no its not a tilt trailer.

I'll try running the ground to each light.'

thanks


----------



## Johnny (Apr 6, 2017)

remove the light bulbs and clean all contact surfaces
and gently sand with 400 grit paper.
ensure all wires have a good contact.
apply a generous amount of Dielectric Grease to all metal pieces.


----------



## VAbassin (Apr 6, 2017)

There are only two things I check on trailer lighting. The grounds, and the bulbs themselves. If the grounds are good, I'll check the bulbs to see if they are blown. If they aren't blown, that's it. I rip it all out and rewire it. It's not worth the time or money or headache to try and find the problem. 25 bucks and you'll have a brand new setup and have full confidence when trailering ! Just my 2 cents! 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## skipper123 (Apr 11, 2017)

I agree with babassing if the wifes car lights are not working that means you shorted them out with a bad power wire on the trailer. Strip that junk wiring off the trailer and throw it in the trash and buy you a 25ft 14ga drop cord that has a rubber sheathing around the three wires inside so it wont rub and short. Then add you one extra wire taped to that new drop cord for your ground to hook to each light screw where it bolts to the trailer. Use ring terminals for good connection to a good cleaned to bare steel area on trailer. Use the other three wires for your power wires brake, right turn and left turn. Never use the trailer for a ground wire, make good connections with wire terminals or small wire nut and cover them in number 88 thick 3 M soft electrical tap. use wire ties to fasten wire to trailer and your done for the next 20 years. The first thing I do with a new trailer light kit is throw the wiring harness in the trash. You can use that trash wiring harness for the extra ground wire, it wont matter if the ground wire rubs the trailer frame. Paint over the area you cleaned to bare steel where the light screws go thru the frame with liquid electrical tape or clear finger nail polish so it wont rust up. Wala you now have the best trailer wiring on the planet.


----------



## -CN- (Apr 11, 2017)

Skipper I like your wiring ideas. I akways seem to have lights go out on one trailer or another each year.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## VAbassin (Apr 11, 2017)

Exactly what I do. Except I cover ground connections with that liquid electrical tape stuff. 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## BassmanET (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks Guys for the advise!
Used a my trolling motor battery to test the lights and sure enough it was just a loose ground wire on the trailer.


----------



## timsmcm (Apr 19, 2017)

BassmanET said:


> Thanks Guys for the advise!
> Used a my trolling motor battery to test the lights and sure enough it was just a loose ground wire on the trailer.


Be carefull doing that without a fuse you can burn some stuff up real quick if you have some bad wiring, luckily you did not.


----------

